# My New Rrs And Muda



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Just go my new RRS and muda. I love the rrs, the muda I believe is a bit disabled. lol he constantly swims on the bottom of the tank right at the wall, as if he hes pushing it away.
The RRS will come to the front glass if you wave to him, Id say on a scale of 1-10 hes a finger chaser at 5.6, but im sure that will change. I havent fed them yet. I divided the tank with a piece of black plexi, I hope the tank will remain cleaned because the rudby is on the side with a emperror 400 and the muda has the eheim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

is that RRS one from aquascape???


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> is that RRS one from aquascape???


Nope. AE aquatics


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aww i cant wait till i get my muda on wednesday


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Aww i cant wait till i get my muda on wednesday


From AE?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Dolphin , That RRS is bad ass bro.. When you sell it let me know... (J/K)


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice RRS, do you have holes drilled out of the divider or its just a solid piece?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have holes drilled in the divider


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice RRS... How big is he?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Id say 4 inches or so


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Aww i cant wait till i get my muda on wednesday


From AE?
[/quote]
Yes from AE


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That RRS looks killer dont get rid of him ever. Awesome grab


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

yea man if u think ur ruby red is a finger chaser now, wait in a couple months it shold be a beast. i had 3 so far and all of them got more and more aggressive as the time went on. my big boy now is around 6-7 inches and charges the glass goingfull speed.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep ill be holding on to him. Sorry I didn't get the rhom TBP but ash just wasn't cutting it. Hopefully he does become a mean sob lol


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

that yellow one is awesome looking post more of him!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

So why did you get the Muda anyways. DOnt worry about the Rhom and I dont know what was up with Ash. Sorry for all the BS


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

How big do Muda get? I've only just recently heard of them.

look killer as well.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> How big do Muda get? I've only just recently heard of them.
> 
> look killer as well.


Im not sure, I got the muda cuz i was going to divide the tank for a while, then after I ordered I thought that would look gay, thats the only reason I have him. The Ruby red is small, he could easily fit a 40gal. I believe the muda is handicapped, he is still swimming like hes trying to push out of the tank, this has been going on for a while lol I dont know wtf he is doing? I named the muda handy and I havent named the ruby yet.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

75g right?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> 75g right?


Yea, Its not big enough to split them forever though. I have it probably 60% ruby red 40% muda. The muda is smaller, but he doesnt swim or use anything. I dont know whats wrong with him


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Give him time, my mac did that when i first got him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Ruby Red Dolphin. I like the red eyes, makes him look wicked. Def keep this guy.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful ruby


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thats a nice rhomboid like shape on that ruby red


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mudas are Serrasalmus Serrulatus. They grow to about 9" max.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the commments guys, yea the rrs is one sweet looking fish. Who knows whats going through the serrulatus head lol.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That was fast... Looking good man, hopefully they settle in nicely for you.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks joe.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Deff a nice pickup dolph


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nice pic up bro....that rrs is beast looking...

JZ...i heard that mudas are the same as serrulatus too but i also heard they were different....who knows the facts?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> nice pic up bro....that rrs is beast looking...
> 
> JZ...i heard that mudas are the same as serrulatus too but i also heard they were different....who knows the facts?


muda generally=Serrasalmus serrulatus

Muda is a common name so like any common name differnt people may use it differnt ways and create confusion so thats why you should just call it Serrasalmus serrulatus.

Common names can often imply a certain species while scientific names mean a speciefic species. A scientific name is alot more definite.

rrs looks sweet. Cool to see more people get Serrasalmus serrulatus as they are stile one of the underrated species that doesn't seem to get much attention.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

does anyone know if my tank will be alright since its divided? I have the eheim on the serrulatus side and the emperror on the rrs. I drilled holes in the divider. I dont plan on the divider to be permanent, I believe once the muda gets bigger I will offer it forsale, unless its beast.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It will be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure. It is black acrylic correct? If it is black acrylic you shouldn't have much problems with them trying to kill eachother.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It will be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure. It is black acrylic correct? If it is black acrylic you shouldn't have much problems with them trying to kill eachother.


Its like plexi glass, it bends a little. Its pretty stable I just wish the petstore had one premade. I gave the rrs a little more room since hes bigger and more active.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hows the mudas aggresiveness on a scale of 1-10


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> It will be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure. It is black acrylic correct? If it is black acrylic you shouldn't have much problems with them trying to kill eachother.


Its like plexi glass, it bends a little. Its pretty stable I just wish the petstore had one premade. I gave the rrs a little more room since hes bigger and more active.
[/quote]

From your pic it looked pretty twisted and I think it would look better if it was entierly vertical. LFS do have premade dividers but they are junk for larger fish. A piece of rock or wood on either side could help with its stability as well as suction cups. My divider (eggcrate) is held up with rock, wood, a burried base, suction cups and a magnetic algae scraper so there are plenty of ways to secure it but the big thing is just making sure it is secured some how.

The divider is black right?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> It will be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure. It is black acrylic correct? If it is black acrylic you shouldn't have much problems with them trying to kill eachother.


Its like plexi glass, it bends a little. Its pretty stable I just wish the petstore had one premade. I gave the rrs a little more room since hes bigger and more active.
[/quote]

From your pic it looked pretty twisted and I think it would look better if it was entierly vertical. LFS do have premade dividers but they are junk for larger fish. A piece of rock or wood on either side could help with its stability as well as suction cups. My divider (eggcrate) is held up with rock, wood, a burried base, suction cups and a magnetic algae scraper so there are plenty of ways to secure it but the big thing is just making sure it is secured some how.

The divider is black right?
[/quote]
it is twisted, I didnt cut it exactly right. right now she wont budge. I have it burried to the bottom and gravel pushed up on the sides. the lfs didnt have any larger than 55. It is black


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> It will be fine. Just make sure the divider is secure. It is black acrylic correct? If it is black acrylic you shouldn't have much problems with them trying to kill eachother.


Its like plexi glass, it bends a little. Its pretty stable I just wish the petstore had one premade. I gave the rrs a little more room since hes bigger and more active.
[/quote]

From your pic it looked pretty twisted and I think it would look better if it was entierly vertical. LFS do have premade dividers but they are junk for larger fish. A piece of rock or wood on either side could help with its stability as well as suction cups. My divider (eggcrate) is held up with rock, wood, a burried base, suction cups and a magnetic algae scraper so there are plenty of ways to secure it but the big thing is just making sure it is secured some how.

The divider is black right?
[/quote]
it is twisted, I didnt cut it exactly right. right now she wont budge. I have it burried to the bottom and gravel pushed up on the sides. the lfs didnt have any larger than 55. It is black
[/quote]







ill take that lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Really like your ruby red spilo!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Really like your ruby red spilo!


Thanks his color is nice. Hopefully he becomes more outgoing than he is now. He's pretty autoing but not yet an aggressive fingerchaser


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You need to give all Ps some time DW but I dont think I have heard from anyone about a dud RRS.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Dolphin How far are you from Little Canada?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking Ruby Red Spilo, Dolphin!...Congrats on your pickup!....Your RRS rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Buck. "Muda Piranha" means Highback piranha. A "Muda Piranha" can be a few different species. But the ones that Alex gets are Serrasalmus Serrulatus.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Da said:


> Nice looking Ruby Red Spilo, Dolphin!...Congrats on your pickup!....Your RRS rocks like a CCR concert!!!...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

That ruby red looks insane...

nice!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice spilo


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Very nice !

Is it the same kind of serra that Oliver at Belowwater have ?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_0uwnj-0ZxQ0/TVCV1YhRAWI/AAAAAAAAAh0/ceDRXhu5fhM/s1600/Serrasalmus%2Bspilopleura.jpg

Cheers
Chouin


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

BOTH are very nice fish, nice pickup


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Chouin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very nice !
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Were you been DW you get some new fish and boom gone. WTF


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

hes letting me catch up


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy crap, DW has one sexy RRS!!!!! Makes me rethink what I was going to put in the 40breeder.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Im trying to get them to eat. I might have to pick up a platy or something but ill try holding out another week. The serrasultus hasnt left the corner of his side yet.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice pick up Dolph


----------

